# The newly christened JUBILEE! (Jubjub)



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

Yay! Most of you probably know him as Jumbie, normally I don't change names but when Ashley said she was going to originally name him Jubilee, I couldn't resist! So he's Jubjub now and settling in well! I look forward to learning lots, we're going to go hedgie shopping this weekend so I can buy him everything he needs! And don't worry, my cats are VERY friendly - they were raised as kittens with my hamster and any small pet can get loose in my apartment and they won't bother it, just follow it curiously. He seemed to enjoy meeting them, sniffed noses before he went "Hahaha, I poke you silly cat!"


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

JUBILEE!
AWW
hehe he looks really happy with you.
Any questions just ask
the forum is the best for that!


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww you changed his name. No more will he be called jumbie.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Luck said:


> Awww you changed his name. No more will he be called jumbie.


Seeeee Niki!! I told you everyone liked his name!!


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

I may have considered keeping the name until you told me what it was from :roll:

He likes the name Jubjub. Makes me think of Chubchub from The Simpsons. He always sticks his nose out at me when I say his name.

And OMFG, he absolutely LOVES it when I softly blow on his nose! He can be in a big pokey ball, and I blow softly on his nose and he immediately peeks out, sniffing the air frantically and licking his lips. I don't know if he likes my breath or what, but he was just crazy about it! Shay-la said that apparently they hate being blown on, but he just loves it!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Chub Chub??
Never heard of it.

yah I know my friend was holding him before and he was in a ball and she figured out that when you blow on him he comes out.
Lol I think the air feels weird.
:lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Awww! 
Bill is so flipping cute. Thats how I got his name.

Oh yah and dont mind gustav at 0:24.. What a freak :shock: :roll:


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah no. At least Gustav actually looks like a dude.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Fine ill admit it..

*I LIKE GUYS WHO LOOK AND ACT LIKE CHICKS,*

happy?


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> Fine ill admit it..
> 
> *I LIKE GUYS WHO LOOK AND ACT LIKE CHICKS,*
> 
> happy?


And your dad thinks WE'RE the lesbians! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

hahaha
I hope he never reads this post!


----------

